
Using Angular Universal with Sql Server - thelgevold
http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/viewarticle/using-angular-universal-with-sql-server
======
bdcravens
One of the most bizarre things I've ever done with Angular (this was v1) was
help someone building an HTA that talked to a SQL Server database, all client-
side (no separate data layer).

